# Windows Media Player 11 - Musical Colors & Ambience



## Dr Studly

i have Windows Media Player 11

i don't have the Musical Colors & Ambience visualizations... how can i get them???


----------



## Dr Studly

bump


----------



## Geoff

I dont have them in WMP11 either...


----------



## Dr Studly

but in WMP10 and WMP9 u can have them... so u would think u could have them in WMP11 if they have some of the old ones there... plus people here: http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6375

have them for WMP11, but i tried what they told someone else to do and it didn't work


----------



## Dr Studly

omg, i can't beleive no-one here knows!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!????

i've been here a year... ik people here know more than this


----------



## maroon1

Personally, I think "Battery" visualization is the best, so I don't need Musical Colors & Ambience visualizations


----------



## Telly

Dr Studly said:


> i have Windows Media Player 11
> 
> i don't have the Musical Colors & Ambience visualizations... how can i get them???





when in the "now playing" screen right click, then click on visualizations


----------



## StrangleHold

Telly said:


> when in the "now playing" screen right click, then click on visualizations


 

You do know this thread is over 6 years old?


----------

